# 2010 Scott Scale 29er Carbon Pro, SRAM XX, Carbon Lefty DLR SL



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

This was by far one of my best builds, but most challenging. The Scott frame has internal cable routing that is a PITA. To run the cables you have to remove the cranks and the BB cups. Not a fan of that, but I shaved about 70 grams off the Nokon cables by having this option on the frame.

Total Weight = 16.93 pounds / 7681g
Bottle Cage: Carbon Fiber 14g
Bottle Cage bolts:	4 Black Alloy 6g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned 70g
Brakes Rear: Ashima PCB=207g, Hdwr=7g, 160 rotor=81g	295g
Brakes Front: Ashima PCB=188g, Hdwr=31g, 180 rotor=101g	320g
Cables / Housing:	Nokon Silver/Black Front=11+9g, Rear=19+12g	51g
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-32=178g KCNC Black LR=4g 182g	
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold 208L 235g	
Crankset: KCNC X2 42/29 559g	
Derailleur Front:	SRAM XX 2x10 Hi Mount Bot Pull 119g	
Derailleur Rear: SRAM XX 2x10 Med Cage F&N Pulleys=20g	178g	
Fork: Lefty Carbon DLR SL 29er air filter, mod boot	1211g
Frame: Scott Scale 29er, CF Chain Gaurd 954g
Grips: Extralite Foam w/caps 18g
Handle Bar: Easton Monkey Lite SL 25.4 Black 126g
Headset: KCNC Radiant Taper=65g, cups=24.5g 90g
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Tune Carbon=5.5g, star nut=6g 11g	
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 40mm=14.1g, Project123 tube=172	186g	
Pedals: Egg Beaters 3Ti Red 188g	
Quick Releases: Rear Skewer Only 23g	
Seat: AX Lightness Sprint 70g	
Seat Binder: KCNC 38.2 Black w/red bolt 13g	
Seat Post: KCNC 34.9 x300 140g	
Shifters: SRAM XX Carbon 2x10 ti bolts F=95.7g, R=90.7	190g
Stem: KCNC Bear Bones 25.4 x 90, 5deg Ti bolts	96g	
Tire Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29er 386g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29er 362g
Tubes: R valves =17g, R sealant=26g F sealant=26g	69g
Wheel set (Front):	American Classic, Soul Lefty 29er= 674g N/A
Wheel set (Rear):	American Classic 29er= 849g N/A
Wheel Set (Entire):	Soul Lefty cap and bolt=10 1523g
- Hub Front: Soul Kozak hub with wheel build N/A	
Misc Option: KCNC Ultralight Steel Rotors 160mm/180mm	N/A









































































I will be posting some new pics after it sees a little dirt. Need to ride and tweak before settling on a weight, however, I had most of these components on the GF Superfly, so I am pretty sure this will be the final build weight. Weight with the Fizik saddle as seen in the photo is 17.11


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting build. I'm getting ready to build a carbon fiber hardtail myself with a Lefty. What starnut did you use and what did you do to tune the bottom bracket?

I'm thinking mine will come out closer to 20 lbs due to more substantial tires, saddle and R1 brakes. Mine will be an endurance race machine so it needs to be comfortable.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats a nice build...the lefty is interesting. Hows the bike ride?

HERES my 2011 PRO. The only upgrades I did are a 1x10 conversion,Easton Monkey Lite bar, Thompson Stem,my favorite saddle and old Selle Carbon and Ergons. Rides like a dream.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going for the first ride in a few. So more on that later today.

The starnut actually came with bike frame stock Ritchey headset. It was even lighter than the upgraded KCNC headset so I opted for it. It has a copper color alloy center threaded piece versus the typical steel threaded piece seen on most starnuts that weigh in at 9g

The shimano BB does not fit the KCNC crank spindles. The BB has two plastic sleeve inerts to reduce the 25mm opening to 24mm. The KCNC spindle requires 25mm, so I popped the sleeves out and had to dremel a section of the inner plastic piece to allow the spindle to fit and rest smoothly on the bearings. This mod shaved about 10g and is still lighter than the KCNC press fit cups at 95g. I did keep the sleeve intact as I do not want dirt up into that section. You can go without it, which I was tempted, because that stupid inner cable routing actually requires that you pop the press-fit bearings out everytime you do a cable change. Without that sleeve in place, you could access the cables to thread through the holes, but you risk dirty bearings. 

I don't change cables often, so I chose to keep the sleeve. The sleeve ads about 6g. I was not that desperate.


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice build, i have the same frame but i build with lighter parts

I have modified a 2010 Cannondale lefty carbon speed dlr 110mm, i have moved the lower clamp almost one inch up (20 millimeters) and now i have a 110mm lefty fork with the right A-C measurment to be used together with a 29er frame and still 110mm of travel, i also dont need any spacers below the upper lefty clamp, because the are no gap between the lefty clamp and the top of the headset, this will give me a very low handlebar position on a 29er, the fork is 1130 grams and toghter with a carbon lefty adapter from Mattias from exprimental prototype in Sweden 68 gram i belive i have one of the lightest forks for a 29er, i will also use Notubes gold rims toghter with cx ray spokes and extralite hubs, extralite stem, Schmolke handlebar, Formula R1 brakes, Sram xx 11-36, Specialized s-works crank with xx spider and 28-42 rotor rings, Mcfk seat post, Jeager liteseat seat and more lightweight..... Will post pictures as soon as i have the wheelset

Here are some pictures of the fork mounted on the frame [terrengsykkel.no] Arena - Prosjekt modifisering av Lefty Carbon


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

jzbig said:


> Nice build, i have the same frame but i build with lighter parts
> 
> I have modified a 2010 Cannondale lefty carbon speed dlr 110mm, i have moved the lower clamp almost one inch up (20 millimeters) and now i have a 110mm lefty fork with the right A-C measurment to be used together with a 29er frame and still 110mm of travel, i also dont need any spacers below the upper lefty clamp, because the are no gap between the lefty clamp and the top of the headset, this will give me a very low handlebar position on a 29er, the fork is 1130 grams and toghter with a carbon lefty adapter from Mattias from exprimental prototype in Sweden 68 gram i belive i have one of the lightest forks for a 29er, i will also use Notubes gold rims toghter with cx ray spokes and extralite hubs, extralite stem, Schmolke handlebar, Formula R1 brakes, Sram xx 11-36, Specialized s-works crank with xx spider and 28-42 rotor rings, Mcfk seat post, Jeager liteseat seat and more lightweight..... Will post pictures as soon as i have the wheelset
> 
> Here are some pictures of the fork mounted on the frame [terrengsykkel.no] Arena - Prosjekt modifisering av Lefty Carbon


That will be a great bike. How are you getting S-Works cranks to work on a PF92BB? The axle is only 90.7mm


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

xc71 said:


> That will be a great bike. How are you getting S-Works cranks to work on a PF92BB? The axle is only 90.7mm


i use THM bearing that are made for the clavicula crank, the THM bearings comes with 2 x 2,5mm spacers that are supposed to be mounted between the frame and the bearing, but i dont use these spacers and i dont use all the things that come with the s-works crank as well, i only use the rubber washer and the wave formed steel washer, i also have grinded away some aluminum on the inside of the left crank arm.

here is a picture with a ridgid fork https://terrengsykkel.no/img/magasin/telex/full/1108280449__MG_0053.jpg in this picture the bike is 6.8 kg


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

jzbig said:


> i use THM bearing that are made for the clavicula crank, the THM bearings comes with 2 x 2,5mm spacers that are supposed to be mounted between the frame and the bearing, but i dont use these spacers and i dont use all the things that come with the s-works crank as well, i only use the rubber washer and the wave formed steel washer, i also have grinded away some aluminum on the inside of the left crank arm.
> 
> here is a picture with a ridgid fork https://terrengsykkel.no/img/magasin/telex/full/1108280449__MG_0053.jpg in this picture the bike is 6.8 kg


Ah yes - grinding away some aluminum.
I've fit S-Works cranks to 68mm BB & I would love to make these work on my Spark RC = 73mm BB. How much are you grinding away and with what tool as I would think the ground surface would need to be almost perfect.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Running BB30 cranks on a Press-Fit BB92 frame isn't a good idea. BB30 cranks have 30mm spindles. This frame's bottom bracket shell is 89.5mm wide with a 41mm ID. The adapter bearings would be very small and wouldn't last long.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

jzbig. nice work. I would love to see you post some specs and weights of your components.

I saw the full size pic of your bike in the link, and I am guessing the photo was before you repositioned the lower clamp?

I went for a ride today and did notice too problems. First, the bike front end sits very high. The stem is actually higher than the saddle. My weight was a bit far back and the front end lacked traction in loose dirt when climbing. 

I had this fork on a GF Fisher Superfly and the front end did not sit as high as the Scott. I kept the steer tube a bit longer, so I can switch to a flat bar. However, the shorter steer tube will not let the flat bar clear the fork. That is why it sits so high. 


Secondly, the stem I use is a 90mm. I think this is part of the problem. If I go up to a 100mm stem I will get the clearance over the fork with a flat bar and can cut the steer tube shorter. 

I think I know Mattias. I think he is the European connection for Fair Wheel bikes in Tucson. But, I could be wrong. I am very interested in that adapter. How can I get one?


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

sdcerreta said:


> jzbig. nice work. I would love to see you post some specs and weights of your components.
> 
> I saw the full size pic of your bike in the link, and I am guessing the photo was before you repositioned the lower clamp?
> 
> ...


I the picture were you only see the frame and the lefty fork he lower clamp are moved, you could also how much the clamp are moved.

you could buy the EP lefty adapter or the MCFK lefty adapter from this site Willkommen


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> Running BB30 cranks on a Press-Fit BB92 frame isn't a good idea. BB30 cranks have 30mm spindles. This frame's bottom bracket shell is 89.5mm wide with a 41mm ID. The adapter bearings would be very small and wouldn't last long.


The THM bearings are way much better than other bearing on the market for pressfit 92 and cranks with 30mm spindel

THM Carbones Lagerschalen und Lager Shimano Pressfit 57g, 67,50 € - r2-bike.de ihr Shop für Tuning und Leichtbau


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

yer 

that just looks wrong i suppose that is only going to be a road bike

i wonder how strong it will be with the other side for fork not being there


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

sdcerreta said:


> I think I know Mattias. I think he is the European connection for Fair Wheel bikes in Tucson. But, I could be wrong. I am very interested in that adapter. How can I get one?


Hi, that´s me who is Mattias at Experimental, I mainly ship 90% of all my stuff to R2-bike.de nowadays.

MCFK is a good choice if you want a little heavier but a lefty tube that holds up for all type of riding.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

bardynt said:


> yer
> 
> that just looks wrong i suppose that is only going to be a road bike
> 
> i wonder how strong it will be with the other side for fork not being there


You need to do some research. Leftys are used by most top pros and considered the stiffest, lightest and best fork for XC racing. Many people are making the switch. Do some reading on it. You will be surprised how strong the fork is and how well it performs.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's indeed one of the stiffest suspension forks. It's not used by most top pro riders though. In fact, Marco Aurelio Fontana (ranked #8) is the only rider in the top 20 using a Lefty. 

I think they look bad in general and even worse on your bike. It doesn't fit your frame.

You didn't build your bike for me, right? You certainly didn't build to ride it either. It's impossible to get a good riding position with your handlebar that high. 

Your bike looks built by someone who doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

The bars are higher than the saddle, good dual slalom position but not sure about some of the parts for that application.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> It's indeed one of the stiffest suspension forks. It's not used by most top pro riders though. In fact, Marco Aurelio Fontana (ranked #8) is the only rider in the top 20 using a Lefty.
> .


Only Cannondale sponsored riders use Cannondale forks Notice how all of them opt for this fork, but it isn't an option to any of the other riders.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Those pics were taken right after the build. Before getting things dialed in. I have since lowered the stem, but the geometry on this frame is definitely different from the Superfly.


JZBig, how did you move that lower fork clamp? I removed the bolts, but it did not budge. It seems like the clamp is epoxyed in place and there may be a pin running through it. When you moved it up higher, did you have to remove all the internals and did you insert new threaded fittings?

Any help on this would be great.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

sdcerreta said:


> JZBig, how did you move that lower fork clamp? I removed the bolts, but it did not budge. It seems like the clamp is epoxyed in place and there may be a pin running through it. When you moved it up higher, did you have to remove all the internals and did you insert new threaded fittings?
> 
> Any help on this would be great.


The clamps are made not to be moved in the newer Lefties. They are fixed at either 137.5 or 165, or something like that. Not sure about yours, but my Lefty is obviously reinforced in the areas where the clamp connects to the fork.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

jzbig had successfully did it on a fork similar to mine. I'm just exploring options.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been looking at other photos of Scott Scale 29ers and the stems all sit about level with the saddle. It is definitely a geometry issue. 

Mine is now sitting about 1/2 below the saddle. I'll post some better pics later. I will go for another ride to check out the handling. I need a longer stem and flat bars too. 

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Only Cannondale sponsored riders use Cannondale forks Notice how all of them opt for this fork, but it isn't an option to any of the other riders.


Thanks for stating the obvious, smartass. He said: _"Leftys are used by most top pros."_ Whatever the reason behind their choice (or lack of choice), his statement was completely false. Most pro riders don't use Lefties.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

sdcerreta said:


> You need to do some research. Leftys are used by most top pros and considered the stiffest, lightest and best fork for XC racing. Many people are making the switch. Do some reading on it. You will be surprised how strong the fork is and how well it performs.


ok i had a look

def got some problems saying if want front tire off need undue the front disc break to get it off the wheel

also the shock sitting two inches form the handle bar is enough to put me off if it breaks most likely be thru the handle bars its that close

yer i think i would stick with the normal suspension plus have to spend a lot of money to get a lefty and i cant see any good sides esp if you need to fit bike in car to take it down for trail rides

might be good for pro riders who just throw the bike at mechanic and pit crew and never have to deal with it


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

If you follow this link: [terrengsykkel.no] Arena - Prosjekt modifisering av Lefty Carbon you will see some pictures of how i moved the clamp.

This what i did to move it: i used a dremel with cutting disk and cuttrue the clamp on both sides, then i used a rubber hammer and struck the clamp so it came loose from the lefty, i then found a steel tubing with the excat same outer diameter, and TIG welded the clamp back toghter, i the dissambled the lefty fork, taking of the lower part of the fork, i then placed the welded clamp 20mm higher up, drilled new holes for the 2 inserts.

I then mounted the fork on the bike to get the correct hight and place for the clamp to be mounted on the lefty, i then glued the clamp with industrial grade expoxy and monted the 2 screws on the clamp.

I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND to do this mod if you first of all dont have the right skills, and second dont have the right tools for the job.

The Norwegian champion in MTB is also uesing Scott scale 29er with lefty, you could see the bike here if you scroll down on this page: [terrengsykkel.no] Arena - Prosjekt 29 til VM i en fei!!


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

jzbig, excellent description, just what I was looking for. Thanks. It did look like you had cut the clamp from the photos. Then I noticed that the clamp went from white to silver color. That would explain it. Thanks for your help. That is a nice mod, but not a skill set I have. 

My purpose was to lower the stem below the saddle height, but I managed to do that by just trimming the steer tube more. I will switch to a longer stem with a flat bar and that should probably work. I'm going to order a replacement steer tube adapter from EP as well.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

bardynt said:


> ok i had a look
> 
> def got some problems saying if want front tire off need undue the front disc break to get it off the wheel


Please, answer me this genius. Why would you take the front wheel off if you needed to take the front tire off? Please stick to topics you know anything about


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> Please, answer me this genius. Why would you take the front wheel off if you needed to take the front tire off? Please stick to topics you know anything about


I think he meant front wheel off and he's right you have got to do that with them, major draw back, you know for putting the bike into your car or something, obviously you can fix a puncture with the wheel on the bike, although you can do that on any bike really if your careful.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are a few additional photos after cutting the steer tube.

You can see how the hi rise bar barely clears the fork crown. I have a longer stem on order and will swap this out with a flat bar too.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

It definitely looks better! Will look a lot better with the new stem/flat bar!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd get a Syntace F109 stem with -17° angle if I were you.

Bike24 - Syntace Force 109 31.8 Stem


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Colin. I agree. 

Sfer, I am a big fan of syntace and KCNC stems. I did buy a Syntace F99. It is a 25.4mm bar mount vs the 31.8 in the F109


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Please tell me that your fine machine does not depend on that wimpy padlock for security. A bike like that would be sleeping next to me.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

johnlh said:


> Please tell me that your fine machine does not depend on that wimpy padlock for security. A bike like that would be sleeping next to me.


hehehe:thumbsup: No, that is the tool shed. I keep the bike in my bedroom. . . jk. It is safe.


----------



## thortiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats !!!


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

That is a sweet looking ride. I, too, would have done a few things slightly differently, but overall, a very nice bike.


----------



## bthebiker (Sep 5, 2009)

How is your crankset only 559g? the ones i looked up same brand are 690g. I have the same bike Scott pro 29, its stock right now I havent done anything to it yet.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Good question. The cranks without the KCNC BB weighs 559g. The KCNC BB will not fit this BB92 frame. So I purchased the Shimano BB91 BB and had to remove the inner plastic sleeve to fit the 25mm KCNC spindle. That weighs 70g as listed. So, this crankset with BB totals 629g.

KCNC makes a BB to fit the BB92 for $40, but was out of stock and weighs more than the modified shimano.


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

My bike is know almost finished, just missing the Extralite lefty hub, and it's a real lightweight 29er... even with a couple of non real weight weeni components it's just a bit over 7 kg. if i put on maxxis maxlight 29er tires, lighter chain and lighter brake disk it would be under 7 kg.

I will post pictures as soon as the bike is 100% finished


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

I would love to see it. Let us know where the build thread is located once you post it. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome build :thumbsup:-

I would highly recommend the Lefty XLR as a future upgrade, its simply bad arze when it comes to performance :thumbsup:


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

jzbig said:


> My bike is know almost finished, just missing the Extralite lefty hub, and it's a real lightweight 29er... even with a couple of non real weight weeni components it's just a bit over 7 kg. if i put on maxxis maxlight 29er tires, lighter chain and lighter brake disk it would be under 7 kg.
> 
> I will post pictures as soon as the bike is 100% finished


Lighter brake disks? Aren't you already using KCNC Razors? I thought those were pretty much as weenie as you could get. I run those same rotors on my Titus and I have to admit that you give up some braking performance to get that light weight. I much prefer my stock XTR rotors.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Daponik, Scrub rotors are the lightest, and about 15g lighter than the Razors. Better performance in my opinion. However, they come with a real weight weenie price tag. The razors bend way to easy. I'm running a set now. I need to update some pics and the weight description as I have made several more tweaks in pursuit of finding the right feel for the dirt. 

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

daponik said:


> Lighter brake disks? Aren't you already using KCNC Razors? I thought those were pretty much as weenie as you could get. I run those same rotors on my Titus and I have to admit that you give up some braking performance to get that light weight. I much prefer my stock XTR rotors.


Those Razors earn't very light as far as WW go's. I believe Innolites are the lightest @45 grams for the 160mm. The Razors are 74 grams.


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

Am not uesing KCNC disks, I have Hope floating disk on the bike at the moment


----------



## dudukovic (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, I was just curious.... Your lefty boot ? I noticed that the same used and on Canonndale racing team bikes. 
Benefits ? Where to by ? .......Or is it just a piece of inner tube ?


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

dudukovic said:


> Hi, I was just curious.... Your lefty boot ? I noticed that the same used and on Canonndale racing team bikes.
> Benefits ? Where to by ? .......Or is it just a piece of inner tube ?


The boot is a 29er inner tube. Works well, but is a ***** to get on. Mine has started to split. The only benefit is weight loss and possibly clearance from monster 2.4 tires, but I don't run those. The stock boot wight is 54g, and the inner tube is 12g. So, this is a significant wight loss for less than $8.00 which is nearly impossible once you get below 20 pounds.

However, the vent hole breather boot weighs another 12g. You can go without, but risk dirt entering the shock. The inner tune is not breathable.

I also need to explore another option. There is a company called outerwears. They make waterproof lightweight breathable covers for air intake systems, like those found on off road jeeps that encounter water. Also common on motorcycles and other applications that encounter dirt and water.

I tried to custom order one in the past but I was too picky on the size dimensions and the people there are slow to respond. But, I think I will try to order again. I will try a straight cover with one straight velcro piece. This will be long enough to cover the vent hole and I am hoping it weighs in at under 20g. It can be secured with zip tie on top and bottom to prevent movement.

It should be wicked cool.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

sdcerreta said:


>


Nice bike.

That lockout lever looks like it would be scary in a crash.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

2010 Scott Scale 29er Carbon Pro, SRAM XX, Carbon Lefty DLR SL Update 1-22-12

After about a month and 10+ rides of tweaking the original build, I have an update worth reporting. The bike got leaner in many areas, but total NET weight is fatter. This is a result of performance minded tires. The list below is the current ride specs. After the list and current photos I will provide another narrative for a few more tweaks. Parts are in the mail and should be here next week. The result of this should put me back in the sub 17 pound category, which is the ultimate goal of this build.

After exploring several different tires and combos, I can certainly appreciate the heavier but more stable Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 rear and Rocket Ron 2.25 front. For a few rides, I was quite happy with a Rocket Ron up front and the ultralight Furious Fred in the rear. However, I would experience too much slippage when standing and powering over hill peaks. I was finding myself sitting down to keep the traction, but this was not optimal.

Be sure to read narratives above the photos for a description of changes from the original posting. Plus, the narrative at the end for a description of new parts on order. . . including the new 2012 Racing Ralph 29x2.1 tires.

Items identified in Red are changes since the original build. After the weight is listed you will see an increase "+" or decrease "-" in weight from the original part. I like to list parts with individual weights so that you have the opportunity to compare these parts with your own, to justify a possible change and how much weight you could save as a result.

Total Weight = 17.57 pounds / 7.969Kg. NET CHANGE FROM ORIGINAL + 0.64pound / + 288g
Bottle Cage: BTP Carbon Fiber 14g
Bottle Cage bolts:	4 Black Alloy 4g - 2g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned 70g
Brakes Rear: Ashima PCB=207g, Hdwr=7g, Scrub 160 rotor=56.5g, 6 bolts=4.8g	275g -20g
Brakes Front: Ashima PCB=188g, Hdwr=26.7g, Scrub 180 rotor=63.5g, 6 bolts=4.8g	283g -37g
Cables / Housing:	Nokon Housing+Cable F=11.2g+8.8g, R=19.5g+11.7g 51g
Cassette: KCNC Full Titanium Prototype 11-34=133g, Soul LR=3.5g 136g - 46g
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold 210L 239g + 4g	
Crankset: KCNC X2 42/29 559g	
Derailleur Front:	SRAM XX 2x10 Hi Mount Bottom Pull 119g	
Derailleur Rear: SRAM XX 2x10 Med Cage Mt Zoom Pulleys=11.2g 169g -9g	
Fork: Lefty Carbon DLR SL 29er air filter=12g, mod boot=12g 1211g
Frame: Scott Scale 29er with CF Chain Guard 954g
Grips: Extralite Foam w/caps 18g
Handle Bar: Mt. Zoom CF 25.4x580mm 87g -39g
Headset: KCNC Radiant Taper=65g, cups=24.5g 90g
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Tune Carbon=5.5g, star nut=6g 11g	
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 20mm=6.2g, Project 123 steer tube=164g 172g - 14g	
Pedals: Egg Beaters 3Ti Red 188g	
Quick Releases: Mt Zoom Rear Skewer Only 24g + 1g	
Seat: Fizik Antares CF rails 152g +82g	
Seat Binder: KCNC 38.2 Black w/red bolt 13g	
Seat Post: KCNC 34.9 x300 140g	
Shifters: SRAM XX Carbon 2x10 ti bolts F=95.7g, R=90.7g 186g - 4g
Stem: Syntace F99 25.4 x 90, 5deg Ti bolts 94g - 2g	
Tire Front: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29 x 2.25 549g + 163g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Racing Ralph HS391 29 x 2.25 585g + 223g
Tubes: R valves =14g, R sealant=16g F sealant=18g 69g - 21g
Wheel set (Front):	Stan's Crest=643.0, Tune Cannonball hub=90.6g, tape=8.7g	N/A - 31g
Wheel set (Rear):	Stan's Crest=818.0g, Soul Kozak hub~245g, tape=8.7g N/A - 31g
Wheel Set (Entire):	Stan's Crest 29er with Sapim Laser spokes, red nips 1461g - 62g
Misc Option: Crank Boots=16.9g, Lizard Skin Chain Guard=16g 33g + 33g

Current bike build. Major changes from original includes wheels, tires, rotors, cassette and saddle.









Rotors have been swapped to the Scrub Everyday Rotors. 180mm front and 160mm rear. Also changed rotor bolts and the KCNC adapter mount.









Nice front view of the bike. Here you can see a change in rubber. This added the most significant weight to the ride. I am happy with the ride quality with these tires, but the weight is too heavy for my taste. New tires to be added soon. The wheels were also swapped. These are the Stan's Crest rims. I dropped 62g from the American Classic wheels. This is the first set of Stan's rims that I have used. The AC rims run okay in tubeless configuration, but it is more difficult to seal the tires. I would often have flats if the bike sits for one week or more. Tires are a ***** to get on the Stan's rim, but they seal perfectly. As a result, I use less sealant in the Stan's rims compared to the AC. 









Tune Cannonball hub is just sexy to look at. Very light.









I have made 3 changes to the cockpit area. First are the bars. I changed to a flat bar at 580mm and the bar is reinforced for bar ends. You will notice a few Mt Zoom parts on this ride. This is a relatively unknown company from UK. You can buy their parts on ebay. They are exceptional value. This bar is about $100 and at 87g it runs in the class of Schmolke bars which costs $300+. 









The second change here is the stem. I replaced a KCNC 80mm (mistakenly reported as 90mm in the original listing) stem with a Syntace 90mm stem. While the weight saving is minimal the advantage of extending the stem was for ride quality and to allow for a change in the bars. If you review the original build, I used the lo-rise bar as it allowed clearance over the very tall crown on the Lefty fork. With a longer stem, I can clear the front of the Lefty crown and a flat bar can be used.
The third change is yet to come. I will replace the beefy Project 123 steer tube adapter with a CF Experimental Prototype adapter. It weighs about 82g. In the picture you will notice a silver alum tube through the stem hole. The CF adapter will look better too.









Specialized crank boots were added. Some protection I consider a must for everyday riding. I fall a lot. 









Another Mt. Zoom product are the red allow ultralight derailleur pulleys with ceramic bearings. These are amongst the lightest pulleys on the market, but only come in red. Weight is 11g for the pair. Most pulleys at this weight cost $100+ and are usually made of carbon.









This cassette is by far the best upgrade I have made since the original post. I just accquired this part. It is a KCNC full titanium 11-34 cassette. This is a prototype and not currently in production. I live down the street from one of the best weight weenie shops in the world, Fair Wheel Bikes. This is a prototype test sample. The staff reported that the shift quality of this cassette is the closest thing to a Shimano XTR. Far superior to SRAM XX and the ultralight aluminum cassettes like Recon and KCNC. With LR this thing weighs in at 136g. Much lighter than the XTR at 233g and the SRAM XX (which I really like) at 185g. I have been on one ride and it is super smooth with accurate shift. 
Just check out the detail in this cassette. Each Ti ring except 11T and 12T have hollow laser cut-out in the teeth. Each ring except 11T and 13T are riveted to a gold allow spider. This thing is beautiful and you can't have it, yet? Should be coming out in the next year or so, more than likely. Price tag expected to be around $500.









Up close view of the precision teeth work. Photos after one 12 mile off-road ride.


















A look at the gold allow spider assembly. 









Mt Zoom quick release around $20 for a single skewer and Scrub 160mm rotor. I love the performance of these rotors. They offer better performance the KCNC Razor rotors. Mostly due to the breaking surface area. KCNC rotors are steel, but to remain light, they offer very little braking surface. These are pricey as hell, but wow, huge performance increase!









The last major change was the saddle. This saddle offers a great balance of light weight, comfort and durability. The AX Lightness Sprint saddle is rated for MTB use, but I prefer a little cushion for off road use. DASH cycles offers a very nice saddle with padding and MTB rated at around 92g. I am considering that saddle, but it is pricey and lacks the precision build quality of Fizik, Tune, AX Lightness, etc. 









Future Upgrades for parts on order. They should arrive next week some time I hope.

1.	Outerwears shock cover. I'm not sure what this will weigh, but weight is not the critical factor here. The stock Lefty boot and air filter boot are heavy. The inner tube mod can replace the main boot, but not the breathable air filter boot. Outerwears is a manufacturer of waterproof, breathable air filter covers used for off-road and racing applications. I am having them custom make a boot for this fork. Unknown weight but it should look very cool.

2.	Experimental Prototype steer tube adapter. This should save about 80g over the current Project 123 adapter. It is made with CF tube bonded to an alloy bottom piece and slide on top piece for mounting the Lefty fork.

3.	Tires. Schwalbe is offering a brand new thread pattern for their Racing Ralph tires. In previous years these are listed as model HS391. The 2012 model is HS425. These tires offer a weight savings of 20% and they are offering a new size, the 29 x 2.1. I planned on running this as the front tire with a Furious Fred in the rear. However, I like the RR in the rear, so I may try both 2.1s. The claimed weight for this tire is a reasonable 395g, but Schwalbe is notorious for being overweight and inconsistent from tire to tire.

As a final note, this build is what I ride on a regular basis for off-road trails. I often start my build projects with the lightest one (TLO) possible. Then I tweak for comfort, durability and pleasure. The original TLO weight was 16.9 pounds. This current bike if setup TLO is right around 16.2 pounds. Next week, after new parts arrive, I will recalculate TLO for actual weight. I am hoping that would be under 16 pounds :eekster:

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

*Scale RC 2012*

Here are some pictures of my bike 7,1 kg - 15,43 lbs 

some small and bad pictures

better pictures and spec list will come


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:

Stop teasing and post those specs. Nice bike. Very rare size small frame. Very curious on your weights for brakes, cranks, wheels, cassette and tires. 

What steer tube adapter are you using?

What seatpost size are you using?


----------



## geralddecannes (Feb 14, 2010)

omg yours scale are so beautiful, a example for me


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Still no parts from Germany:madman:


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been waiting for parts to arrive from Germany and they are still not here. I did receive the OuterWears ShockWears boot cover today. I am very impressed!

This is a custom order shock cover as the company has not built a cover for this application in the past, to my knowledge. Hopefully, with this review some people will be interested in purchasing the ShockWears and you won't be accessed a $10 "Custom" design fee or have a longer wait time. The part number for this item in Standard material is 100-3494. I was working with Nick and Craig on this order. Price is $16.95. 1-800-697-3450 Outerwears, Inc. - Original manufacturer of Pre-Filters & Shockwears
This is a very cheap way to shed about 58grams. My stock boot with clamps weighs 53g + air filter boot with clamps = 15g. The ShockWears cover weighs 9.3g + 2 zip ties= 11g

The material is lightweight but non-porous. It is the typical material they use for off-road shock applications. It protects against water dirt, rocks and mud. It is a durable material and features elastic bands on top and bottom and a small 3/8 inch Velcro strip that runs the length of the cover.

Having the Velcro strip will allow for easy removal for washing without having to stretch a boot over the axel, which can be very challenging. I had previously been using a 29er inner tube as the boot cover with the stock air filter boot. This is a pretty common modification for weight weenies out there that use this fork. The ShockWears cover is designed to replace both the stock boot and the stock air filter boot. Since this cover has a Velcro strip, it is not air tight and should allow for enough air to enter the Lefty vent hole, without debris or water.

When ordering, I asked for a cover that is 8.5" long and 1.5" diameter, no taper. The diameter fit is perfect!!! The elastic works very well to secure the bottom end nicely, but then you can stretch the material almost taught to wrap around the larger diameter carbon fiber fork barrel. I secure the top and bottom with a zip tie. There is plenty of clearance between the shock cover and the rotor.

If I were to order this again, I would ask for the length to be 7" long. You will see from the photos that the vent hole sits 2 3/8" below the top of the cover. So, an overall length of 7" would be perfect and it would be a gram or 2 lighter.

Photos below should tell the rest of the story and how it fits. I will go on a test ride tomorrow to check for slippage or any other problems.

It looks great. They also make the covers in other colors. 



























In this photo I just turned the cover so that you can see the Velcro strip. 









Here you can see the fit is great. Even when compressing the fork the material stays very close to the shock and does not get close to the rotor or the wheel spokes. Great clearance.









My thumb is marking the bottom of the carbon fiber barrel. This is the point where the diameter increases.









Here I am marking the vent hole. If I were to order another cover, I would ask for an overall length on 7" not the 8.5 inches that I requested. I ordered it a little long because I was unsure how large the elastic bands would be. 









Here you can see the vent hole is 2 5/8" below the top of the cover. A shorter cover would look better and expose more of that beautiful carbon fiber barrel. 









The following pictures show the packaging, weight, and measurements when flat.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn Germany did not even ship them yet. A part is on back order.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Another update. Still no parts from Germany, but I did pick up a new seatpost.

This is a Chinese product. 3K Carbon Fiber 34.9mm x 350mm. It was cut down to 250mm and still leaves 80mm inserted into the seat tube. This post is the Climax post that you can find on ebay. This one is naked 3K CF, no gloss and no labels.

You can see a significant weight savings from the KCNC post to this one. 117.9g is pretty light for a hard-to find 34.9mm post.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

What do you think of that seat post? I was thinking of ordering one. I've seen them all over ebay.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice bike / build. And thanks for including the weights and reports, very handy.



Turveyd said:


> I think he meant front wheel off and he's right you have got to do that with them, major draw back, you know for putting the bike into your car or something, .


Actually, the only hassle with this is that you need an allen (hex). I just keep one in boot of my car so it's always there when I load / unload the bike. One turn on each of the caliper bolts and the caliper drops out of the way (the IS mounts are slotted so you don't need to undo the bolts more than one turn), a couple of turns on the self extracting hub bolt and the wheel is off.

Because the Lefty front caliper is a slotted IS mount, undoing it doesn't lose the caliper setup, so one turn on each of the two bolts when you fit the wheel and you're back exactly where you were. It's really no more hassle than a quick release if you've got the allen key handy.

Funnily enough, the difficult bit is flipping the bike upside down, on my other bikes I grab the R/H fork leg and rear stay and flip it but there's nothing to grab with the Lefty!


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks.

Bikerboy, I have a unidirectional Climax naked carbon seatpost from the same guy, BicyclePlus on my road bike. No problems there. I have not bee on a ride yet with this post. It is a simple design and seems to work very well. The bolts are 5mm Ti. I prefer the 6mm Ti bolts on seatposts as they provide a little more leverage and security, but they weigh more. 

I will report back after a ride today.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

What's the difference between the the Scale RC and the OP's Scale? The Lefty on the RC seems to have less room between the top clamp of the Lefty and the headtube than OP's Scale.


----------



## Crash4 (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn, they look good!


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what the OP's Scale is. Send a link. The Lefty forks have fixed clamps. It is possible that someone could move the upper crown and move it down to allow a proper fit for any bike with no gap. However, this is no easy chore. If you go back to page 1, you will find a link from jzbig who did that on his Scott Scale. After seeing what he had to do, I opted not to make the mod. And I am known for being risky and making mods, but this one required skills and tools that I did not have access too.

The more common reason is frame size. I have a medium. Someone with a Large or Xtra Large frame will have a longer head tube. This would in turn reduce the gap size. 

Cheers


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

Finaly the pictures are ready for my bike, follow this link for the coverage of my lightweight Scale 29er [terrengsykkel.no] - Sykkelnyheter - Telex: Ronny Ræstads grusræser

the text is on Norwegian but try google translator.
scrool down to see pictures


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks Awesome. Thanks for posting the photos. I will check out the link. I hope to find parts and weights.

What kind of rotors are you using?

What kind of wheels and tires?

Did you modify the fork clamps? I see no typical upper gap, which I would expect an even bigger one on the small frame.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope rotors

Notubes Gold rims extralite hubs and CX ray spokes 1230 grams total
Bontrager 29-0 tires 400 grams
the lower clamp on the lefty is moved up 19mm, that way no gap


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks.

Nice writeup on the other site. It details that information as well. I could not get the google chrome to recognize the language. I had to install a google translator extension. If anyone else needs it, you can download that from here.
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkaonfhkkikfgjllcleb


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

jzbig, which steer tube adapter are you using?

I purchased the EP from R2-bikes. But it was on back order for a month now. Micha, notified me that their shipment from EP just arrived and it did not include the adapter I ordered. So, Micha changed this our to the MCFK adapter. Your thoughts between the two?


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

*jzbig* please tell me if you modified lefty to have so low space between shelfs ?


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes he did. If you go back to page 1 you can see his posts and links to the modification. It is no easy mod. 

I have some updates to post soon. The parts from Germany finally arrived!


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is another update. The parts from Germany have arrived. I have to do a test ride to try out the new tires, MCFK steer tube, and seatpost. I'm looking forward to the ride. The 24 hour Kona classic in Tucson is this Saturday. I'm not racing in it, but I think I will hit that 17 mile loop tomorrow for the test ride.

Here is the original specs and build from page one.



sdcerreta said:


> Total Weight = 16.93 pounds / 7681g
> Bottle Cage: Carbon Fiber 14g
> Bottle Cage bolts:	4 Black Alloy 6g
> Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned 70g
> ...


Items identified in Red are changes since the original build. After the weight is listed you will see an increase"+" or decrease "-" in weight from the original part. I like to list parts with individual weights so that you have the opportunity to compare these parts with your own, to justify a possible change and how much weight you could save as a result.

The following listing is for The Lightest One (TLO). I shot a few pics as well. This would be the build I would ride if I were riding on dirt roads and flat, wide trails where average speeds of 15-20 mph are ideal.

TLO Total Weight = 15.699 pounds / 7.121Kg. NET CHANGE FROM ORIGINAL - 1.24pound / -560g
Bottle Cage: BTP Carbon Fiber 14g
Bottle Cage bolts:	2 Black Alloy 2g -4g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned ceramic bearing 62g -8g
Brakes Rear: Ashima PCB=207g, Hdwr=7g, Scrub 160 rotor=56.5g, 6 bolts=4.8g	271g -24g
Brakes Front: Ashima PCB=188g, Hdwr=26.7g, Scrub 180 rotor=63.5g, 6 bolts=4.8g	279g -41g
Cables / Housing:	Nokon Housing+Cable F=11.2g+8.8g, R=19.5g+11.7g 51g
Cassette: KCNC Full Titanium Prototype 11-34=133g, Soul LR=3.5g 136g - 46g
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold 208L 235	
Crankset: KCNC X2 42/29 559g	
Derailleur Front:	SRAM XX 2x10 Hi Mount Bottom Pull 119g	
Derailleur Rear: SRAM XX 2x10 Med Cage Mt Zoom Pulleys=11.2g 169g -9g	
Fork: Lefty Carbon DLR SL 29er OuterWears 9.2g 1196g -15g
Frame: Scott Scale 29er with out CF Chain Guard 950g -4g
Grips: Extralite Foam w/caps 18g
Handle Bar: Mt. Zoom CF 25.4x580mm 87g -39g
Headset: KCNC Radiant Taper=64.0g, cups=24.5g 88g -2g
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Mt Zoom=4.8g, GumGum=6.5g 11g	
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 20mm=6.2g, MCFK CF Steer Tube=71.0g 76g - 110g	
Pedals: Aerolite Tuned 65g -123g	
Quick Releases: Mt Zoom Rear Skewer Only w/o spring 23g	
Seat: AX Lightness Sprint 70g	
Seat Binder: KCNC 38.2 Black w/red bolt 13g	
Seat Post: Climax 34.9mm x 250mm Naked CF 118g -22g	
Shifters: SRAM XX Carbon 2x10 ti bolts F=95.7g, R=90.7g 186g - 4g
Stem: Syntace F99 25.4 x 90, 5deg Ti bolts 94g - 2g	
Tire Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29 x 2.0 386g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29 x 2.0 362g
Tubes: Valves =14g, no sealant 14g -76g
Wheel set (Front):	Stan's Crest=643.0, Tune Cannonball hub=90.6g, tape=8.7g	N/A - 31g
Wheel set (Rear):	Stan's Crest=818.0g, Soul Kozak hub~245g, tape=8.7g N/A - 31g
Wheel Set (Entire):	Stan's Crest 29er with Sapim Laser spokes, red nips 1461g - 62g
Misc Option: None



























































































Finally below is the latest specs of the bike as tweaked for overall comfort and all - purpose XC riding. This is the configuration that I ride it now. I was able to add some more high end, weight weenie parts and get back down to the original weight of 17 pounds. This was achieved while maintaining true off road tires, a more comfortable saddle, pedals and some protection items suitable for XC.

I shaved a little weight in many places, but most notable in the wheels, seatpost, steer tube, handelbar, and brake hardware/rotors.

Total Weight = 17.050 pounds / 7.734Kg. NET CHANGE FROM ORIGINAL + 0.12pound / + 53g
Bottle Cage: BTP Carbon Fiber 14g
Bottle Cage bolts:	4 Black Alloy 4g - 2g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned w/ceramic bearings 62g -8g
Brakes Rear: Ashima PCB=207g, Hdwr=7g, Scrub 160 rotor=56.5g, 6 bolts=4.8g	275g -20g
Brakes Front: Ashima PCB=188g, Hdwr=26.7g, Scrub 180 rotor=63.5g, 6 bolts=4.8g	283g -37g
Cables / Housing:	Nokon Housing+Cable F=11.2g+8.8g, R=19.5g+11.7g 51g
Cassette: KCNC Full Titanium Prototype 11-34=133g, Soul LR=3.5g 136g - 46g
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold 208L 235g	
Crankset: KCNC X2 42/29 559g	
Derailleur Front:	SRAM XX 2x10 Hi Mount Bottom Pull 119g	
Derailleur Rear: SRAM XX 2x10 Med Cage Mt Zoom Pulleys=11.2g 169g -9g	
Fork: Lefty Carbon DLR SL 29er OuterWears 9.2g 1196g -15g
Frame: Scott Scale 29er with CF Chain Guard 954g
Grips: Extralite Foam w/caps 18g
Handle Bar: Mt. Zoom CF 25.4x580mm 87g -39g
Headset: KCNC Radiant Taper=64g, cups=24.5g 88g -2g
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Mt Zoom=4.8g, GumGum=6.5g 11g
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 20mm=6.2g, MCFK CF Steer Tube=71.0g 76g - 110g	
Pedals: Egg Beaters 3Ti Red 188g	
Quick Releases: Mt Zoom Rear Skewer Only 24g + 1g	
Seat: Fizik Antares CF rails 152g +82g	
Seat Binder: KCNC 38.2 Black w/red bolt 13g	
Seat Post: Climax 34.9mm x 250mm Naked CF 118g -22g	
Shifters: SRAM XX Carbon 2x10 ti bolts F=95.7g, R=90.7g 186g - 4g
Stem: Syntace F99 25.4 x 90, 5deg Ti bolts 94g - 2g	
Tire Front: Schwalbe Racing Ralph HS 425 29 x 2.1 514g + 128g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Racing Ralph HS 425 29 x 2.1 523g + 161g
Tubes: Valves =14g, R sealant=37g F sealant=39g 90g
Wheel set (Front):	Stan's Crest=643.0, Tune Cannonball hub=90.6g, tape=8.7g	N/A - 31g
Wheel set (Rear):	Stan's Crest=818.0g, Soul Kozak hub~245g, tape=8.7g N/A - 31g
Wheel Set (Entire):	Stan's Crest 29er with Sapim Laser spokes, red nips 1461g - 62g
Misc Option: Crank Boots=16.9g, Lizard Skin Chain Guard=16g 33g + 33g

The 2012 Racing Ralph HS425 tires finally arrived. They are a bit heavier than advertised, as expected with Schwalbe tires. They do fit Stan;s rims much easier than the older tires. I did not require tire levers to mount them. However, they still pop into place when airing them up and set the bead very nicely. It was a very nice upgrade by Schwalbe and I am digging the 2.1 width.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

How did you install the inner tube on the lefty? I'm trying to get rid of the boot, but putting the tube on the lefty is quite hard.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

The inner tube is easier to install than the stock boot. Method is the same. Use rope. Run it through the inner tube and bunch the tube up. You can roll it too, so it has a very small width. The use the rope as leverage and as you get to each bend and brake mount, yank it over the hump one at a time. 

Good luck, not too hard. I used 1/4 in sissel rope.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the how-to!


----------

